# just finished



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

i just put 1.9 watts per gal in my 180 gal tank. Here was my issue I could regulate my tank temp with that amount of light with a closed hood. So I spent 10 bucks on two clamp on desk fans. I built in one fan on one side of the hood pushing air out and on the other I reversed the polarity to cause it to suck air in. This works like a dream. I thought if any of you had the same issue I had you can do the same. HERES SOME PICS.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Perty cool, good work!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice set-up!


----------

